# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  table/column size

## ben

I am tring to pass an array through a dispatch in a Java servlet but I dont know how to get the table size from a select statement before I write it to the array, since arrays are fixed sizes.

I cant find any sql command to do this.

help!!

----------


## monalisag

This was posted in Databasejournal in scripts sectiobn. This might be helpful to you.
http://www.databasejournal.com/scripts/article.php/1450801

----------

